# Genealogy Roadshow on PBS



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I just checked the To Do List, and despite my Live Guide showing Genealogy Roadshow at 9 PM on multiple PBS stations available in my lineup, the SP I set up when the show first appeared in my Guide Data says no episodes are scheduled.

Setting up a new SP from the Live Guide resulted in a second SP on the same channel, apparently with the same name. 

I don't know what the bleep is happening, but I've nuked the old SP with no episodes scheduled.

We'll see what happens at 9PM.


----------

